# Has anybody else received the .905 update?



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Just received the .905 update OTA. Haven't had the chance to run it yet as I need to flash back to stock first but am just wondering if everybody pulled it OTA or if we are still in testing. I normally know these things but I've been out of the loop due to work and all. Thanks.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Never mind. I received the test email right after I posted.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

And I lost my update. I had to try and flash back to stock and the update no longer shows up for me. Interesting fact... This update did not save to my cache partition when I told it to save for later.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Look in your cache again but with Droid Commander or another file explorer. Mine looked empty (even adb acted like it wasn't there, actually.) But "it" was there.

Sent


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I tried 4 different file explorers and none of them showed up. I wonder what's going on. When I got the 902 soak test I could pull it from my /cache immediately.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> And I lost my update. I had to try and flash back to stock and the update no longer shows up for me. Interesting fact... This update did not save to my cache partition when I told it to save for later.


Did you wipe cache when you flashed back?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

It wasn't there before I reflashed.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I used droid commander to move. I'm not an expert with adb but i could see file via ls but not pull it. Droid commander let me move it but still couldn't install. Status 7 and build prop errors.

P.S. I don't feel I'm violating soak test by sharing info since Verizon released their info.

Sent


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll have to try again. I tried a few different programs to move it but just couldn't. I'll give the commander a try.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

If anybody else is having issues getting a file explorer to read into system files I found that Astro, Linda, and Yaffs no longer work as they used to at least not for me anyway. But I DL'd a copy of Root Explorer and everything was there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

